# Member Forums > Herp Science News/Herp News >  Article from NY Times on "reptile cognition"

## Libby

This article is from Sunday. Apologies if someone else already posted it.

Here's just the video interviewing the writer of the article. Not sure if it'll imbed.

http://nyti.ms/1cEhmXC

I was curious if similar experiments had been done on snakes, and I found research from 1999 on an experiment done with corn snakes. Of course after I read it, all I wanted was to see pictures of the snakes wearing the "tiny foil hats" that were used to track them! (No luck.)

----------

cayley (02-09-2017),_scutechute_ (11-20-2013)

----------

